# cold feet



## mereveto

How do you say the expression "cold feet" in Spanish? As in, "The groom had cold feet before getting married." Or, to feel nervousness or sudden regret before going through a big event. Thanks!


----------



## SDLX Master

to get cold feet = acobardarse
In your example sentence it would be: "El novio *se acobardó* antes de casarse".


----------



## Tezzaluna

No creo que es necesariamente cobardía, sino que nervios (pre-wedding jitters).

Tezza


----------



## Mirlo

De acuerdo con Tezza.

*Cold feet:*
Fearfulness or timidity preventing the completion of a course of action.

Le dio miedo/nerviosismo o se intimidó.

Saludos,


----------



## SDLX Master

Tezzaluna said:


> No creo que es necesariamente cobardía, sino que nervios (pre-wedding jitters).
> 
> Tezza


 
La RAE consigna lo siguiente:
*acobardar**.*
1. tr. Amedrentar, *causar o meter miedo*.


*miedo.*
1. m. Perturbación angustiosa del ánimo por un riesgo o daño real o imaginario.

*nervio.*
*14. *m. pl. Estado psicológico agitado y tenso de una persona.


Por consiguiente, estamos lidiando con sinónimos y *"cobardía"* no es un vocablo con acepción única o excluyente.


----------



## malina

Hi,

podría ser "tener mariposas en el estómago"

Hope it helps


----------



## Mirlo

Si entiendo, pero lo que pasa es que lo que declaran en inglés como "cold feet" no tiene la misma implicación de lo que un cobarde es para nosotros en español.
Es mas suave como dice 'Malina' y trató de explicar Tezzaluna solo son "maripositas en el estómago" un estado natural de "nerviosismo". *Para mi un cobarde es aquel que no tendría el valor o los cojones* de casarse. Y por eso yo no lo usaría.


----------



## alexacohen

¡Muy bien, Mirlo y Tezza!

Cowardice and cold feet are not the same thing.


----------



## Joao Paulo

Hola/Hi,
   I think that "to have cold feet" have more scope than any of its possible translations into Spanish.

If you say "He didn't do it because he had cold feet", that could very well be translated as "se acobardó", or "no se animó".
But you can "have cold feet" and still do it; in that case, I would translate it (maybe) as "lo pensó dos veces" or something like that.


----------



## octoplasm

For me, *to get* *cold feet* usuallyimplies that the action is not completed. The person actually gives up on what he was supposed to do.
It's much more than nerves or stage-fright.
In this case,* acobardarse/arrepentirse* are apt translations.

However, the expression is sometimes used to signify that the person* is frightened or nervous*, as in your sentence. *Asustarse* captures the concept.


----------



## SDLX Master

alexacohen said:


> ¡Muy bien, Mirlo y Tezza!
> 
> Cowardice and cold feet are not the same thing.


*Nobody quoted the word "cowardice" here at all for the unnecessary cheering. *



Joao Paulo said:


> Hola/Hi,
> I think that "to have cold feet" have more scope than any of its possible translations into Spanish.
> 
> If you say "He didn't do it because he had cold feet", that could very well be translated as "se acobardó", or "no se animó".
> But you can "have cold feet" and still do it; in that case, I would translate it (maybe) as "lo pensó dos veces" or something like that.


 


octoplasm said:


> For me, *to get* *cold feet* usuallyimplies that the action is not completed. The person actually gives up on what he was supposed to do.
> It's much more than nerves or stage-fright.
> In this case,* acobardarse/arrepentirse* are apt translations.
> 
> However, the expression is sometimes used to signify that the person* is frightened or nervous*, as in your sentence. *Asustarse* captures the concept.


*Both Joao Paulo and octoplasm, my point exactly.*


----------



## Mirlo

octoplasm said:


> For me, *to get* *cold feet* usuallyimplies that the action is not completed. The person actually gives up on what he was supposed to do.
> It's much more than nerves or stage-fright.
> In this case,* acobardarse/arrepentirse* are apt translations.
> 
> However, the expression is sometimes used to signify that the person* is frightened or nervous*, as in your sentence. *Asustarse* captures the concept.


 
Well with all respect, that's your personal opinion, I base my answer in the real meaning of the expression; furthermore many times a person can have "cold feet" but they ended up marrying or jumping anyway, a coward wouldn't:
*cold feet*


_noun_

Great agitation and anxiety caused by the expectation or the realization of danger: affright, alarm, apprehension, dread, fear, fearfulness, fright, funk, horror, panic, terror, trepidation. _Idioms:_ fear and trembling.
*Get (have) cold feet*

*Meaning:*

Suddenly become (be) very nervous about doing something that you were going to do.
If you *get cold feet*, you become afraid to do something that you planned to do or agreed to do.

*Example:*

It's normal for young people *to get cold feet* before their wedding.

He agreed to go bungee jumping with his friends, but he* got cold feet* when they arrived at the jump.



Joao Paulo said:


> Hola/Hi,
> I think that "to have cold feet" have more scope than any of its possible translations into Spanish.
> 
> If you say "He didn't do it because he had cold feet", that could very well be translated as "se acobardó", or "no se animó".
> But you can "have cold feet" and still do it; in that case, I would translate it (maybe) as "lo pensó dos veces" or something like that.


 
If the person did not end up marrying the other you can say "se acobardó' maybe, but the problem is most of the time everybody gets "cold feet" before their wedding or if they have to jump from a plane or something; but at the end they'll do it. that's why is not the same not to many of us.
Cold feet is more like a "feeling' most of the time instead of an action. I like your idea of *"lo pensó dos veces".*

Saludos,


----------



## mariposita

I think cold feet always implies that the person considers not going through with the action--to have second thoughts; to have doubts. He/she may in the end go through with it or may back out. This is not the same thing as having *butterflies in your stomach* or just being afraid or nervous. I agree that *lo pensó dos veces*  captures the idea.


----------



## octoplasm

mariposita said:


> I think cold feet always implies that the person considers not going through with the action--to have second thoughts; to have doubts. He/she may in the end go through with it or may back out. This is not the same thing as having *butterflies in your stomach* or just being afraid or nervous. I agree that *lo pensó dos veces* captures the idea.


 
*Glad to hear the opinion of another native speaker!!!*



> Mirlo wrote:
> Well with all respect, that's your personal opinion, I base my answer in the real meaning of the expression; furthermore many times a person can have "cold feet" but they ended up marrying or jumping anyway, a coward wouldn't


I base my opinion on the fact that I'm a native speaker and have used it or heard it used both ways my entire life. Also, on dictionary definitions like:

*cold feet* 
pl.n. _Slang_ 
Fearfulness or timidity preventing the completion of a course of action. (American Heritage Dictionary).

BTW, I've never used the term *cowardice* here. I'm also aware that to experience an episode of cowardice is not the same as being a coward.


----------



## Mate

*Moderator note:*

All further responses not complying with rules #2 and #3 will be removed from this thread.

Thanks for your collaboration.


----------



## Mirlo

mereveto said:


> How do you say the expression "cold feet" in Spanish? As in, "The groom had cold feet before getting married." Or, to feel nervousness or sudden regret before going through a big event. Thanks!


 
Espero que esto te ayude,

Teno entendido ke es normal pasar por *nerviosismo* o irritabilidad *antes* de casarce por *....* pero realmente cuando uno esta a punto de *casarse* con alguien, *...*
es.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080311075638AAbLN66 - 65k - Cached - Similar pages

La otra, los hombres se ponen de un *nerviosismo antes* de la boda que nadie los *...* Que el sea tu novio de mucho tiempo y que hayan decidido *casarse* no *...*
rosario.catholic.net/foros/read.php?f=4&i=5470&t=5470 - 53k - Cached


----------



## perrocacheton

Le dio mieditis, 
le sacateó, 
se le enfrió el motor, 
pidió esquina (boxing reference), 
puso pies en polvorosa, 
dijo ‘mejor de aquí corrió que aquí quedó’,  
La dejó como novia de rancho: vestida y alborotada

I can do this all day…

Cheers! Hope it made you smile


----------



## alexacohen

SDLX Master said:


> La RAE consigna lo siguiente:
> *acobardar**.*
> 1. tr. Amedrentar, *causar o meter miedo*.
> *miedo.*
> 1. m. Perturbación angustiosa del ánimo por un riesgo o daño real o imaginario.
> Por consiguiente, estamos lidiando con sinónimos y *"cobardía"* no es un vocablo con acepción única o excluyente.






SDLX Master said:


> Originally Posted by *alexacohen*
> ¡Muy bien, Mirlo y Tezza!
> Cowardice and cold feet are not the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> *Nobody quoted the word "cowardice" here at all for the unnecessary cheering. *
Click to expand...


You did 

Cold feet is what _toreros_ feel before the _corrida_. They call it _canguelo_.


----------



## SDLX Master

alexacohen said:


> You did
> 
> Cold feet is what _toreros_ feel before the _corrida_. They call it _canguelo_.


 
Ok... yo dije "acobardarse". En ningún momento usé la palabra "cowardice". 
Dicho de otra forma, haber usado una palabra en Español me permite pensar en diferentes acepciones y contextos. Lo mismo no sucede en Inglés porque en ocasiones, como en este caso, sus definiciones son concluyentes.


----------



## Handsome Dan

alexacohen said:


> You did
> 
> Cold feet is what _toreros_ feel before the _corrida_. .


 
You can only *get cold feet* if you are able to reconsider a decision about an upcoming event. 

I don't know that bullfighters can reconsider their decision about going into the ring. Have no idea.

(BTW, I became very anxious/nervous right before my wedding, but I never got cold feet. I should have!)


----------



## JKL2008

A veces se usa: "_no le llega la camisa al cuerpo_", como explica aquí:
http://www.1de3.com/2007/01/14/no-llegar-camisa-al-cuerpo/

Hope it helps...


----------



## Handsome Dan

JKL2008 said:


> A veces se usa: "_no le llega la camisa al cuerpo_", como explica aquí:
> http://www.1de3.com/2007/01/14/no-llegar-camisa-al-cuerpo/
> 
> Hope it helps...


 
Pero eso no es *cold feet.* Cuando te da* cold feet* estás a punto de dejar de hacer algo a que te habías comprometido.  Y a menudo dejas de hacerlo!!!

No es miedo ni nerviosismo.  Va más allá.


----------



## mariposita

JKL2008 said:


> A veces se usa: "_no le llega la camisa al cuerpo_", como explica aquí:
> http://www.1de3.com/2007/01/14/no-llegar-camisa-al-cuerpo/
> 
> Hope it helps...


 
Traduciría esta expresión como: to shake in one's boots (o algo así). Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Handsome Dan.


----------



## SanzdeAcedo

To get cold feet = entrarle ganas de desistir


----------



## Mirlo

Handsome Dan said:


> Pero eso no es *cold feet.* Cuando te da* cold feet* estás a punto de dejar de hacer algo a que te habías comprometido. Y a menudo dejas de hacerlo!!!
> 
> No es miedo ni nerviosismo. Va más allá.


 
*Get (have) cold feet
Meaning:*
Suddenly become (be) very nervous about doing something that you were going to do.
If you *get cold feet*, you become afraid to do something that you planned to do or agreed to do.
*Example:*
1.It's normal for young people *to get cold feet* before their wedding.
2.He agreed to go bungee jumping with his friends, but he* got cold feet* when they arrived at the jump.

Si ese es el problema es una combinación de cosas. No encuentro el término relamente, pero basada al significado que le dan en inglés, se puede decir que es un nerviosismo combinado con irritabilidad y hasta arrepentimiento.
Como decirlo es el problema "se le enfrió el motor"



SanzdeAcedo said:


> To get cold feet = entrarle ganas de desistir


 
Muy buena!!!


----------



## aurilla

En Puerto Rico usamos la frase "frío olímpico" o "frío", para referirse a ese susto o temor seguido por un golpe de adrenalina que le da a la persona ante lo desconocido o incierto. La frase viene del "frío" que le da a algunos atletas en los Juegos Olímpicos antes de competir. También es lo que sienten los cantantes o actores antes de salir a escena.


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola. Está ''caliente'' este hilo. Por aquí decimos en buen cubano:

*''El novio se ''apendejó''/se le aflojaron las ''patas''/se ''arratonó''/''amarilló''* (informal).


Saludos.


----------



## Handsome Dan

aurilla said:


> En Puerto Rico usamos la frase "frío olímpico" o "frío", para referirse a ese susto o temor seguido por un golpe de adrenalina que le da a la persona ante lo desconocido o incierto. La frase viene del "frío" que le da a algunos atletas en los Juegos Olímpicos antes de competir. También es lo que sienten los cantantes o actores antes de salir a escena.


 
Aurilla:  
Eso es *to have stage-fright*, que para mí no es lo mismo que *to get cold feet.*


----------



## Mirlo

Cubanboy said:


> Hola. Está ''caliente'' este hilo. Por aquí decimos en buen cubano:
> 
> *''El novio se ''apendejó''/se le aflojaron las ''patas''/se ''arratonó''/''amarilló''* (informal).
> 
> 
> Saludos.


Jajajaja!!! Se *apendejó*
Vaya la peste, esa si esta buena...

Saludos, besos y abrazos


----------



## Rodal

Mirlo said:


> Jajajaja!!! Se *apendejó*
> Vaya la peste, esa si esta buena...
> 
> Saludos, besos y abrazos



No estoy familiarizado con ninguna de estas expresiones compartidas por Mirlo, salvo se le aflojaron las piernas (no las patas).

Yo diría se arrepintió, se acobardó.


----------



## Amapolas

Y en mi barrio, "arrugó".


----------



## Rodal

Amapolas said:


> Y en mi barrio, "arrugó".



Sí, también arrugar en Chile, sin embargo es como lo que se dice después de que te da cold feet, una vez que te acobardas y no te presentas la gente dice "arrugó".


----------



## Amapolas

No necesariamente. Te puedo instar a que no arrugues y también te puedo profetizar que vas a arrugar...


----------



## Rodal

Amapolas said:


> No necesariamente. Te puedo instar a que no arrugues y también te puedo profetizar que vas a arrugar...



Sí es cierto, pero en el momento presente, nadie dice (al menos en CHile) que estás arrugando del modo que se dice, I'm getting cold feet, es decir me estoy arrepintiendo, me estoy acobardando... ¿se puede decir "estoy arrugando"?


----------



## Amapolas

Rodal said:


> Sí es cierto, pero en el momento presente, nadie dice (al menos en CHile) que estás arrugando del modo que se dice, I'm getting cold feet, es decir me estoy arrepintiendo, me estoy acobardando... ¿se puede decir "estoy arrugando"?


Sí, por estas costas se dice. 
Por ejemplo: Jajá, ya estás arrugando. Seguro que no te presentás al concurso.


----------



## Rodal

Amapolas said:


> Sí, por estas costas se dice.
> Por ejemplo: Jajá, ya estás arrugando. Seguro que no te presentás al concurso.



Ah bueno, está bueno saberlo, gracias Amapolas, esto me trae a la mente la palabra _manchar_ de México:
_No vayas a manchar mañana en la boda y asegúrate de presentarte.

Manchar se usa como la palabra arrugar, sin embargo no me parece que fuera la mejor traducción para cold feet ya que a pesar de que se puede usar, ninguna de estas dos formas (arrugar y manchar) suponen un acobardamiento, solo suponen un falta de responsabilidad.  Creo que ahí está la diferencia. _


----------



## Amapolas

Pues acá sí arrugar supone miedo o falta de valor. Yo la propuse por eso.


----------



## Rodal

Amapolas said:


> Y en mi barrio, "arrugó".



Sí totalmente de acuerdo; ambos tenemos la razón Amapolas, si bien es cierto que en La Argentina se dice arrugar ante algún miedo, en Chile se dice como incumplimiento solamente. Sin embargo también tiene la acepción de acobardarse por miedo en otras regiones del mundo.  He aprendido algo nuevo.

*1. arrugar (Chile)*
no apañar, correrse o no cumplir con un compromiso, no hacer o ir a algún lado.

_No me vayas a arrugar mañana por lo del viaje_


----------



## Mirlo

Rodal said:


> No estoy familiarizado con ninguna de estas expresiones compartidas por Mirlo, salvo se le aflojaron las piernas (no las patas).
> 
> Yo diría se arrepintió, se acobardó.


Yo no fuí la que las compartí #1 . #2 Cada cual es libre de poner su lo que su país ,en este caso el amigo de Cuba, usa sin ser censurado, cariño!
Muchos saludos!


----------

